# First plant first thread



## Cones36 (Feb 12, 2009)

hey 
this is my first thread on this forum and i need some help

i have started growing my first plant
it started out going good but now the leaves have started curling back and going brown.

thanks


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 12, 2009)

*what medium you using
how old is the plant 
what lighting 
have u added any nutes 
whats the water ph ?
and sorry i couldnt see the pic *


----------



## Cones36 (Feb 12, 2009)

this is a pic of the plant attached


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

tell us all the info on your equiptment and setup.


----------



## Cones36 (Feb 12, 2009)

it has been grown out side
it has got around 8 - 10 hours of sun a day
have been using an all plant food
its around 3 weeks old maybe 4

sorry about the details 
first time grower
very little knowledge


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

jeeze 3 or 4 weeks old?
id pull up a chair and read every single thing you can. everything.


----------



## Cones36 (Feb 12, 2009)

any clue what i should be doing??


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

lol bro i just said read as much as possible.
in simple terms for this specific question... go to the sick plants section, and find what your looking for.
marijuana passion has great threads that can help you no matter what you need...


----------



## Cones36 (Feb 12, 2009)

ok thanks

but also shouldnt it be growing faster than what it is??


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah it definitly should be.
it sounds like im a broken record but read. research.
ive been researching nonstop for a while and still have much much to learn.
trust me youll find all your answers if you search your problems on here or on the net. ask experienced people. as i dont know enough to help.

how youll learn to grow:
1. research
2. experience


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2009)

1st off Bro,,something bad wrong if that plant is 3 or 4 weeks old. Whats it in,,looks like a trash can or something. It needs more air and alot more light. At least 12 hours of light a day,, would be a good start,,,but thats to Flower. Your plant needs Vegging time. 18hrs of light. I could go on and on,,but lets see more pics.


----------



## Cones36 (Feb 12, 2009)

it is in a small pot about 10cm in diameter orginial pot 
so will a uv lamp be a good investment
it just sits in my yard all day and is inside during the night
pics are coming


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

dude i dunno whats going on with that plant.
stick it inside, go buy a setup of some kind, cheapest is CFL bulbs, compact flourescents is what it stands for, get a bunch of fixtures and a bunch of cfl bulbs. at least. that plant needs at least 18 hours a day of light but with the way it is id say stick it under a bunch of CFLs like i said, for 24 hours a day. in my opinion.. water it with just water and dont over or under water it, and once the soils moist put it in a bigger pot. im not sure what else i can say.
again im not in any way at all an expert so if im wrong someone correct me so i dont mess him up im trying to help him.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 12, 2009)

*it looks like nute burn ,,,when did you start feeding it ?*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 12, 2009)

it has been grown out side - What are your temps?

it has got around 8 - 10 hours of sun a day - 12 hrs. light minimum (like cowboy said, you should be in veg. now = 18 (light) 6 (dark) some people flower right off (personal choice and what you are trying to achieve) you my friend are not supplying your baby with enough light (very evident by how much stretching it has done).

have been using an all plant food - 

its around 3 weeks old maybe 4 - pretty small for being that old

*what kind of soil are you using?
what is your water PH?

Read all the stickys this forum has and, you will be able to feel your way through

Good luck to you and your baby eace:

YY
*
:welcome: *to MP * :48:


----------



## Cones36 (Feb 12, 2009)

soil is just a normal potting mix
started feeding it the start of this week
but i think i have fed it too much
unsure on water PH
fisrt plant no knowledge


----------



## Cones36 (Feb 12, 2009)

so in summery i should-
move into bigger pot for more oxygen
get a CFL for more light 18 hours light 6 hours dark
fan for air
water ithis just water
-------------------------------------------------------------------
im now thinking of moving it into my room what set up should i have and how would i manage it??


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

you need alot of cfls. it takes work and time to setup even a basic setup.
you need alot of light. read the packages the cfls come in and it says how many lumens they put out. thats the light output. add them up. you need at least 5000 lumens per square foot of grow space. so get a small area not too small find clamps with sockets or fixtures whatever you can do, and put alot of light above the plants in a way so your not loosing any of your light cause then your calculations will be off.
ignore your own thread for a bit.
go read the lights section. and growroom setups, and general indoor growing.
there are hundreds of threads about what your looking for dude


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 12, 2009)

*yes repott her to the first set of leaves,,its not as simple of putting a cfl on her ,,,it depends on how many lumens size of area using ,,fans ect ,,,imo i would just start again when there is more daylight hrs ,,,if you dont want to set up a vegging box,,eace: *


----------



## Cones36 (Feb 12, 2009)

maybe i should just stop i clearly dont have enough knowledge to grow a marijuana plant


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

not yet, just read bro. read.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 12, 2009)

*NOOOO dont give up at the first hurdle ,,,a few more weeks and youll be up and running ,,just find a huge tub ,fill with good non prenuted potting soil ..dont give any nutes till signs of needing it ,,and enjoy the start of your outdoor grow and whist your waiting for the sunlight hrs to lengthen you can read up on all the stickys  *


----------



## Cones36 (Feb 12, 2009)

whats the safest way to move it into a bigger tub
and once i transplant it then what?? just wait??


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 13, 2009)

make sure you dont damage the root system and after a transplant i always like to water them then wait


----------



## Cones36 (Feb 13, 2009)

i have been using miracle gro all plant food is this ok for marijuana?


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 13, 2009)

MG is not the best but will work make sure not to give it to much


----------



## Cones36 (Feb 13, 2009)

i just bought 2 20w CFL's for it when it is indoors or when there is no sun (eg. raining) will i need more for just 1 plant.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 13, 2009)

no matter how many plants. 5000 lumens per square feet.
meaning read the box of those cfls and what do the lumens say?
add up more then what it says cause youll be loosing light unless you have dope reflection..
make sure if your giving it mg give it just a pinch. like the smallest amount you can...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 13, 2009)

20 watt cfls put out 1200 lumens so you have yours self 2400 what size area u using cause that only covers 0.5 of a sqft ..you are gonna need more ,,


----------



## Cones36 (Feb 14, 2009)

> UKgirl420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 14, 2009)

Cones36 said:
			
		

> > does this mean i should bury the entirer stem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cones36 (Feb 14, 2009)

why is that?


----------

